

High school teacher finances school supplies by selling ads on tests - mhb
http://www.usatoday.com/news/education/2008-12-01-test-ads_N.htm

======
shadytrees
Sponsored by The Answer to Number 4a is Concave Up.

------
hendler
Google still isn't doing paper - quite a niche. Maybe all paper printed should
be funded by ads - eg FedEx/Kinko's paper with a nice add watermark.

It's kind of like ads on toilet paper - best read before use.

------
Eliezer
It's not that I don't admire the creativity, but couldn't this easily spire
out of control? In fact, wasn't this one of the seven signs of the apocalypse?

------
Robin_Message
Now that's strange. Check out [http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2008/12/juice-
feasting-post...](http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2008/12/juice-feasting-
postmortem/) and go down to "Incredibly Vivid Dreams and a New Ad Network
Idea" or, to quote,

"In this particular dream, I was taking an exam about the computer gaming
industry, so next to one of the essay questions, I saw an ad/logo for IGN
Entertainment. I found it amusing at the time to see an ad on my exam, but I
was happy that the school got money for it. At least it’s better than trying
to raise funds by selling the students out to junk food and soda pushers."

Some Personal Development guy that claims his creativity increased while he
was drinking only fruit juice for a month had this exact idea.

Weird.

------
bprater
We have billions to spend to fix problems greedy bankers caused, but teachers
have to still dig into their own pockets to buy supplies. It's a truly sad and
disappointing situation.

------
dmix
I support the idea of private schooling, but sometimes I wonder if this is
what would happen if it became hyper-competitive.

~~~
byrneseyeview
It sounds like he's making up a shortfall of less than $200. If he teaches
three classes of twenty students each, that's about $3 per student. Do you
really think the average parent would prefer to save $3 per year, in exchange
for ads on tests?

~~~
dmix
I was basing my comment on the scenario where privating schooling was "hyper-
competitive", for example if it replaced public schools. So that would make a
few assumptions:

1) Advertising could be done on a wider scale and more targeted (not just one
class) making it more profitable

2) Once a well established system and relationships are made with advertisers
they would make much more money per ad

3) In order for the school to remain competitive, they would need more
resources to provide a better service, giving them an incentive to maximize
revenue.

Based on that scenario it doesn't seem that unreasonable.

~~~
Prrometheus
I say it's an acceptable cost if it results in schools' main product,
education, sucking less.

